# 2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?



## Gonzberg (27. März 2014)

*2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?*

Hallo liebe Community,


ich bin absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet der Netzwerktechnik, selber habe ich noch nie eines einerichtet - immer nur PC per Ethernetkabel an Router, ab ins Internet und fertig!
Da jetzt, aber ein kleiner Win7 Server zusammengestellt wurde, um Musik in der ganzen Wohnung bereitzustellen, muss ich das Thema jetzt mal was detaillierter angehen...dabei bin ich allerdings grandios gescheitert.

Vllt eine Info, wie das Netzwerk hier ausschaut:

Vodafone 803A ist das Modem, hier kommt das Internetsignal an.
Daran sind per Powerlineadapter angeschlossen:
Vodafone TV-Box und Denon AVR X2000 im 1. Stock und ein TP-Link TL-WR841ND Router im 2. Stock.
Der TP-Link ist mein Router aus der alten Wohnung, soll jetzt aber als Switch verwendet werden, da im 2. Stock 2 PCs(1 davon der Server) an den Powerlineadapter zur Easybox im 1. Stock angeschlossen werden sollen.
Zusätzlich sind noch 2 Notebooks und 2 Smartphones per WLAN mit der Easybox verbunden.

Problem ist, dass sich hier keinerlei Geräte im Netzwerk finden.
Ich habe schon diverse Tutorials im Netzausprobiert, aber es besteht noch nicht mal die Möglichkeit, einem bestehendem Netzwerk beizutreten, sondern nur ein neues zu Erstellen.

Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass Hauptproblem liegt daran, dass der TP-Link auch noch als Router eingestellt ist und somit quasi zwischen dem Server und dem Denon AVR sowie den WLAN-Geräten steckt und eine Verbindung aufgrund falscher Einstellungen verhindert.

Wie schaffe ich es, den TP-Link lediglich als Switch zu konfigurieren?
Ich habe es zumindest geschafft, schonmal die DHCP-Funktion am TP-Link auszuschalten.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, müsste ich noch die IP-Adresse, Subnetzmaske und Gateway der Easybox im TP-Link festlegen, aber hier scheitert es dann.
Entweder ich verwende die falschen Einstelllungen oder es müssen weitere Einstellungen vorgenommen werden.
Denn wenn ich im TP-Link die Daten der Easybox eingebe, ist der Internetzugang lahm gelegt, kein Gerät kommt mehr ins Netz.
Stelle ich dann wieder auf dynamische IP im TP-Link, gehts wieder.

Ich hoffe, dass mir hier helfen kann.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,

Gonzberg


----------



## W111 (28. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?*

Die Werkseinstellungen:

Vodafone 803A: *192.168.2.1* DHCP: *192.168.2.100 bis 192.168.199
*TP-Link WR841ND: *192.168.1.1

am besten setzt du den WR841ND auf Werkseinstellungen zurück (kleines Loch Rückseite, Zahnstocher aus Holz)
*hier das Menü des WR841ND im Emulator
1. du loggst dich dann in den WR841ND ein (Kabel), dort gibst du im Register: Network/ Lan die 192.168.2.2 ein 
2. im Register DHCP* sollte nun 192.168.2.2 stehen, unter Default Gateway und Primary DNS trägst du **192.168.2.1 (die IP der Vodafone 803A), DHCP in der checkbox: disabled

nun musst du ggfs. deiner Netzwerkkarte (des Gerätes mit dem du konfigurierst) temporär eine feste IP geben **z. B. 192.168.2.5* 
*um das Wlan zu konfigurieren, oder du ersparst dir das und verbindest nach Neustart nun Vodafone 803A Lan---> Lan WR841ND (nicht den blauen WAN Port (Internet) verwenden!!!)*
nun kannst du mit Eingabe 192.168.2.2 direkt auf den WR841ND zugreifen und das Wlan konfigurieren.

Damit agiert der WR841ND als Access Point und du wirst alle Rechner im Heimnetzwerk "sehen".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzberg (2. April 2014)

*AW: 2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?*

Vielen Dank für Deine sehr ausführliche und verständliche Anleitung, TOP! Und sorry für meine späte Rückmeldung, bin leider nicht früher dazugekommen :/

Ich wollte die Geräte jetzt nach Deiner Anleitung konfigurieren, aber wenn ich in dem TP-Link die Einstellung unter Network - LAN ändere, dann kommt folgende Meldung:

Error code: 5008                    WAN IP address and LAN IP address cannot be in a same subnet. Please input another IP address.                             
Wie soll ich damit verfahren, das ist quasi '1.' in Deiner Anleitung.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Grüße von Gonzberg!


----------



## W111 (2. April 2014)

*AW: 2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?*

dann hast du das Lankabel von der Vodafone 803A Box ( Lan ) in den WAN Port (blau) des TP-Link gesteckt*, ich hatte das in Beitrag #2 extra geschrieben!  du musst **Vodafone 803A Lan in TP-Link Lan (gelb).
*


----------



## Gonzberg (2. April 2014)

*AW: 2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?*

Ok, vielen Dank für die schnelle Aufklärung.

Ich hatte Deine Anleitung als Schritt-für-Schritt verstanden und dachte, dass das Umstecken von WAN in LAN-Port erst anschließend erfolgt..
Wie Du siehst, hab ich von Netzwerktechnik echt null Ahnung 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Gonzberg (3. April 2014)

*AW: 2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?*

Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt:

Wenn ich also jetzt das LAN Kabel von der EasyBox in den TP-Link stecke (LAN Port, nicht blauer WAN-Port), dann haben PC sowie Notebook, welches ja per WLAN mit der EasyBox verbunden sind, keinen Internetzugriff mehr.
Gleichzeitig komme ich mit dem PC noch nicht mal mehr in die EasyBox, um entsprechende Konfigurationen vornehmen zu können.
Irgendwie drehe ich mich jetzt im Kreis.
Wenn das LAN Kabel von der EasyBox im blauen Anschluss des TP-Links bleibt, komme ich zwar in den TP-Link, die Änderungen werden aber nicht angenommen, wegen dem gleichen Subnetz.
Stecke ich aber erst das Kabel vom blauen in einen gelben Anschluss, damit ich die Änderungen vornehmen kann, komme ich erst garnicht mehr in den Router...

Hoffe auf einen weiteren Tip!


----------



## W111 (3. April 2014)

*AW: 2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?*

*Vodafone 803A:* *192.168.2.1* DHCP: *192.168.2.100 bis 192.168.199 enabled (default settings)
**Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: **192.168.2.1
DNS: **192.168.2.1
Zugriff für Konfiguration: **192.168.2.1 

TP-Link WR841ND: **192.168.2.2 (DHCP disabled, IP außerhalb des DHCP der Vodafone 803A)
**Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: **192.168.2.1
DNS: **192.168.2.1*
*Zugriff für Konfiguration: **192.168.2.2*

ist das tatsächlich so konfiguriert? falls ja, dann muss es funktionieren, Neustart der beiden Geräte sollte erfolgt sein.

*vom Lan Port der Vodafone 803A geht das Kabel in Lan TP-Link WR841ND
*


----------



## Gonzberg (4. April 2014)

*AW: 2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?*

So, es hat jetzt endlich geklappt.
Der Fehler war, dass ich versucht habe, es so zu konfigurieren, als alles wie gehabt angeschlossen war.
Als ich nur einen PC mit einem LAN-Port des TP-Links verbunden habe und sonst alles andere getrennt war, konnte ich den Router entsprechend konfigurieren.
Anschließend wieder die anderen PCs und die Easybox eingesteckt und funzt es. Kann mein Notebook im Netzwerk sehen und Internetzugriff funktioniert auch von überall!

Vielen Dank für Deine tolle Hilfe!

Wie verteile ich denn nun am besten/einfachsten die Zugriffsrechte, damit die PCs/Notebooks aufeinander zugreifen können?


----------



## W111 (4. April 2014)

*AW: 2 Router im Netzwerk - wie einstellen für Heimnetzwerk?*



Gonzberg schrieb:


> Wie verteile ich denn nun am besten/einfachsten die Zugriffsrechte, damit die PCs/Notebooks aufeinander zugreifen können?



Das machst du unter Win 7 

Ordner mit rechter Maus anklicken --> erweiterte Freigabe --> Berechtigungen --> Jeder - oder hier jeder entfernen und Benutzer anlegen und diesen Vollzugriff, nur lesen oder schreiben zuteilen


----------

